# Can you sex my RBPs?



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

i've read many articles and peoples post on how to sex a piranha, but i still have no clue. So i was wondering if u guys were able to do it for me if i provide the pictures? and what angles of the fish should be taken?

and here's a question off the subject.. if two piranhas fight each other... does it mean they are of the same sex? or does sex have nothing to do w/ fighting?


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

read this, its nates homepage, i hop he dont mind http://24.222.13.130/nate/breeding.html


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Most people will tell you that it's impossible to sex piranha's until they have actually spawned.
Piranha's are sexually dimorphic, which means there are no appearant visual differences between males and females.

Some will probably disagree (like the one who created the page mentioned in the previous post - no pun intended, Nate), but the general concensus is that sexing is (near) impossible...


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

you can not sex them unless cutting


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Jun 25 2003, 01:25 PM
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Piranha's are sexually dimorphic*, which means there are no appearant visual differences between males and females.


He means *not *sexually dimorphic.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> > Judazzz Posted on Jun 25 2003, 01:25 PM
> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> > *Piranha's are sexually dimorphic*, which means there are no appearant visual differences between males and females.
> ...


 Oops....


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Some will probably disagree (like the one who created the page mentioned in the previous post - no pun intended, Nate), but the general concensus is that sexing is (near) impossible...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Plain and simple...
2 pairs fighting does not conclude they are a breeding pair. Too much to abide by just for 2 to pair up. Considering they are paired off at an adult stage.. water factor, space, settings..etc can hinder them from completing the stages.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

nate hit it pretty good on his page. im going to watch my P's extra carefully now. i have presently 4 RBP's 2 with flat bellies, 2 with round.
also i noticed that the round bellies rarly leave eachother and the flat bellies usually swim all over the place.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

and if you happen to get a breeding pair, that does not mean they will not fight with each other as well. i have seen a breeding pair fight quite often (it's probably the female that starts it!!) bitch bitch bitch :laugh:


----------

